# Titan V8 in 350z?:D



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

This may be a really stupid question and I have no idea of the dimensions of both the Titan's 5.6 L V8 or the 350Z's engine bay but does anyone know if you could drop it in there? Even if it isn't possible, it would be pretty cool if it was, . Just thought of that today and figured I'd mention it to see what other people thought. Later.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> This may be a really stupid question and I have no idea of the dimensions of both the Titan's 5.6 L V8 or the 350Z's engine bay but does anyone know if you could drop it in there? Even if it isn't possible, it would be pretty cool if it was, . Just thought of that today and figured I'd mention it to see what other people thought. Later.


You're nuts.  I don't think so. I believe the VQ35DE was a tight fit in the 350.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> You're nuts.  I don't think so. I believe the VQ35DE was a tight fit in the 350.


I figured, . Just call it wishful thinking. You could probably take out everything behind the seats and take out the passenger seat and cut a hole between the engine bay and the passenger compartment and then mount the engine inside the car and figure out a way to connect it to the drive train and then...oh forget it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> I figured, . Just call it wishful thinking. You could probably take out everything behind the seats and take out the passenger seat and cut a hole between the engine bay and the passenger compartment and then mount the engine inside the car and figure out a way to connect it to the drive train and then...oh forget it.


AEBS is about to come out with a 4.3 liter kit for the 350Z.

Mike


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> AEBS is about to come out with a 4.3 liter kit for the 350Z.
> 
> Mike


That sounds pretty cool. Where'd you find that info? I went to their website but couldn't find anything about the 4.3 liter kit. Thanks! Later,
Fletch


----------

